
Switzerland Network Testing Tool - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/testyourisp/switzerland
======
zoowar
Sadly, switzerland.eff.org:7778 resets connection attempts

[http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3002668&...](http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3002668&group_id=233013&atid=1088569)

~~~
redthrowaway
It looks like you can specify a different server with -s <host>. I'd be more
than willing to let it run for a few days so people could test their network
(I'm on an academic network I know isn't shaped), but I'm wary of letting any
alpha-version network service that needs root permissions run unattended on my
laptop.

If there's any interest, I'll run it in VirtualBox and give you guys the ip to
connect to. It'd also be pretty easy to set it up on a free aws shard, but
there's no telling what they're doing to their traffic so it might defeat the
point.

------
nodata
Modified: 2009-05-05

